# after an year



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

hi all

its me again after an year.
Life has changed so much..
I will perhaps be divorced in a couple of months.I did not contest it.he will get an ex-parte.Good for me that I will be out of it.Just called him an year after the previous week to know what the status of the divorce was.he was cold even though I spoke very politely.He was so shameless as to tell me that I am contacting him after such a long time for the divorce.I told him that he had contested and filed all false things against me which I was not in a frame of mind to contest back neither do have the money to do it.I let him know again that I was ok with a divorce and he did not have to contest it.In then end wished him luck and said all the best.Finally he just said 'yoo too'.
I was filled with hatred as to why did I have to call him again but I felt life is short and I need to get over all this.Someday he will realize what a dirty pig he has been to me.

I feel terribly sad though after speaking to him.Really sad.


----------



## oviid (Sep 27, 2013)

So sorry that it went that way. I guess when you love or loved someone at some point it's not easy to forget that even a year or more later. I hope you have found some kind of happiness and more hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Its done though. Done now. The End. And you can heal from that conversation and realize he's still a pig...be content with that...you have too...and pck yourself up and move on


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks Stella. You are right.

Its done and am so out of it now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When one door closes, many more open. You have a new life ahead of you. Make it what you want it to be.


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

oviid said:


> So sorry that it went that way. I guess when you love or loved someone at some point it's not easy to forget that even a year or more later. I hope you have found some kind of happiness and more hope for a better tomorrow.


Thanks Ovid.I am trying to have a happy present but few things seem to pull me down totally.

My elder brother had some cough issues which initially doctor said is mild coulgh niw suspectes something not good.My world has turned upside down.I mean I can take the divorce rather took it sportingly but I do not want anything bad to happen to my brother .He is just 3 years elder to me (32 now and is married with a two year old son).My entire family is praying for his well being.God would not be so cruel so as to take every means of me ever being happy again.I want my family to be happy and healthy.
Pray for me guys that my world does not fall apart.I am at my lowest.Divorce could not do it but this is breaking me apart.


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> When one door closes, many more open. You have a new life ahead of you. Make it what you want it to be.


Thanks Elle.

I need prayers,lots of them for my family.I know we all need prayers.Just that it has been days since I have ever woken up up happy.I am most of the time sad and depressed in the morning thinking what my brother's well being.

I wish God was just not alone in books but in reality too.That he gives me a lifeline and nothing wrong happens else will loose my interest to live and this I am certain of.


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

I am sorry it had to go this way. Hope you are feeling better now. Whatever it is, just find consolation in the fact that you are leaving all this behind and moving forward with your life.


----------

